# Dog bed inside a matress



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Saw this on Facebook, but can't find origin of posting. cute idea though..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh it seems to be in the box springs . What a funny thing! I'd be afraid too much tossing and turning would shake him up or squash him.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Cute idea. Love the lacy curtain. Pooh would say.. You don't think I'm sleeping under there do You?!? She is such a bed Hog! Lol


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I love that! My two love hidey holes!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I love this. Mindi sleeps under the bed until I go to sleep then she jumps up on the bed. She doesnt like to be in the bed while Im trying to get comfortable. I think she would love this.


----------

